# East Hills Quarries, Redford, Scotland, Oct '09



## spacepunk (Oct 26, 2009)

After my 'Temple of Lour' adventure I was up for some more exploring so decided to re-visit these old slate quarries near Redford. There's a lot more barbed wire than I remember but I'm sure this is because the area gets used by trial bikers etc as there were tyre tracks all over the place (I'd love to have a go).


----------



## Smellycat (Oct 27, 2009)

i heard they do quad biking there now, but don't know how they would get past all the mud.


----------

